# App somewhat similar to Gmail



## ermacwins (Jan 19, 2012)

It is possible to make an app in this layout?










Its basically how in gmail when you tap the top which is by default inbox, you get a list of where to do i.e. sent, drafts etc.
So lets say you are reading a story/text and you have action bar on top from where you can select another story/text rather than pressing back to go to the list

If you see gmail on your phone, when you press the tab (which maybe showing inbox,) it gives a dropdown where you can select a folder to go to. Can you make that you can go to different stories/chapter instead?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

If you can see it on the screen, then obviously it can be created.


----------



## ermacwins (Jan 19, 2012)

yarly said:


> If you can see it on the screen, then obviously it can be created.


What do you mean? The screenshot is a MS paint job of what I am asking about


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

ermacwins said:


> What do you mean? The screenshot is a MS paint job of what I am asking about


I know what you're talking about. If the interface is a part of gmail, then it's a part of the android sdk and thus, you can build it without doing it from scratch. If that does not make sense still, I strongly recommend reading up on the various parts of the user interface included in the Android SDK as it is hard to ask questions when one is not sure about what they're asking.


----------



## ermacwins (Jan 19, 2012)

yarly said:


> I know what you're talking about. If the interface is a part of gmail, then it's a part of the android sdk and thus, you can build it without doing it from scratch. If that does not make sense still, I strongly recommend reading up on the various parts of the user interface included in the Android SDK as it is hard to ask questions when one is not sure about what they're asking.


I know what you mean now. Am I allowed to give some bounty for someone to make this app for me?


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

ermacwins said:


> I know what you mean now. Am I allowed to give some bounty for someone to make this app for me?


There are sites designed for hiring freelance software developers.

Guru.com is one.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

ermacwins said:


> I know what you mean now. Am I allowed to give some bounty for someone to make this app for me?


Yeah, as mentioned this probably isn't the best place to ask. Try somewhere like https://tapfame.com/


----------



## ermacwins (Jan 19, 2012)

yarly said:


> Yeah, as mentioned this probably isn't the best place to ask. Try somewhere like https://tapfame.com/


Thanks, seems expensive, minimum selection like 500$

Cant I offer like a small bounty here to someone?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

ermacwins said:


> Thanks, seems expensive, minimum selection like 500$
> 
> Cant I offer like a small bounty here to someone?


You're not going to get any (decent/honest/reasonable) offers if you ask for less than $500 anywhere imho, lol (I'm an app and web developer). $500 comes out to be about 10-12 hours max of work I would devote to a project (does not mean it would be done within 10-12 hours though). If you're looking for someone in the third world to develop your app for peanuts because those prices are considered okay to them and have the app most likely be half broke/ugly, then you'll have to look elsewhere.

But yeah, we're not a job market board, nor a place to find bargin basement prices for those that can develop.


----------

